# Cool Iron Buck pictures



## Robert Sowell (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## sva9843 (Apr 23, 2008)

Those are some interesting or should I say funny pictures. I've never seen anything quit like that. I like it!!


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

cool


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

What distance or distances were you shooting at it from?


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

I have a couple of arrows at home that look like that from years back! Not as fun to play any more with ACC's! But still have some XX75 I would pay to play!!!


----------



## Robert Sowell (Aug 22, 2005)

We started at 20, everyone shot. Those that still had an arrow went back to 25 and shot. I think we made it to 45 when we got our winner.


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

We got out to 75 yards the firsttime I tried this!
I got down to the final 3 people and edged the steel.One other guy hammered it,and the winner edged it and broke his arrow,but it glanced into the foam so he won.

I have a cool arrow from one of these targets.It's a Gold Tip that hit the steel,and collapsed into itself!
Kinda looks like a solo robinhood.
There must have been a weak spot in the center of the shaft or something!
I don't have any pics of it now,but if this is still going when I get home from the shoot in Tupper Lake this weekend,I'll take a few.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

*iron buck*

I would like to know if anybody has the recipe to cook that hard meat of that buck

That is some cool pics... I have a buddy who is going to make one of these and start shooting at it!!!! I can't figure out if its a good way to burn up old arrows or sharpen your skills.:tongue:


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

I did a steel buck challenge shoot last weekend, had a blast. The winner was at 53 yards. I dropped out at 50 in third place.


----------

